# GULP 6" Sandworms - advice needed



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi all,
I've been using the 6" Sandowrms for whiting, but not to great effect. I cut them in half and have tried various ways of rigging them, but I continually get small bites and small whiting. I am particularly after whiting, so any help would be appreciated.

I have tried a standrad small jig head, a jig head with red bead and with red tube. I have also tried a small with leader and swivel. Again with and without the bead and tube.

I have tried just leaving the worm to its own devices as well as some varied retrives, mainly a very very slow retreive. This has the bext effect from my outings so far.

Also I am considering that the tides may have an impact. I assume the rising tide or high tide is best on the flats. I haven't tried at night though...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nic, whiting will readily take small trolled hbs, like the sx40. This is the only way I've caught them. Also remember reading somewhere that you are more likely to catch them mid-tide. I guess they like to sit in the current and pick off the passing morsels.

Damn, I've just realised why my attempts to chase whiting yesterday were so fruitless. Its OK though, because that gives me an idea of where I should be chasing them


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd1RixQAADJfgAASQGfSUoQgEAA/79+gMADmINU9T0aQeiaJtBGmmhiaGMmmQMmhkGRpgRhFPyRqT0xTTGpkMQAaEAHBSOZ+u4zz9uw0b131dcEYnBJ0Zo01ZuKIGsJTrB1Se7K3vNapJXUxI88dppcRSO+NtuGnrbba/mko2lkRBJJ8ALglGyuGD6qvvqWlSyAOhVNpO4RzQ9Lkcsfx3ukH1ndDOephqEzDJcCk6ARm4AUNZULxyrctrbYpY0HqxW0OhEY2XoKPsQqTuecEA5LU17NNFCo8TvgCiljS5rWmydbK6cjaCLXaE+VtyvD2U1IZM/MycA6VGDBpjceHxCo6bIP0EYLc4TK1iXo2j+LuSKcKEhuqMWKA


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bloody #@*&#@$ whiting...sneaky little buggers..

Ive not had much luck with them either on the soft plastics (although have caught hundreds of the buggers on plain old earthworms when wading shallow sandbanks).

Perhaps try cutting the gulp worm into 1/3rds?? 2 inch sections may get the hook a little closer to the whitings mouth and result in a better hookup rate?


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

I also think Gulp Worms cut in half are a little too long.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll stick to the SX-40's. I've caught bigger one's with those. I'm getting too carried away in ths SP phase!

BTW, Big-W opened here in Noosa last week. They have limited supplies of GULPS for $5.00


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nic if using bait, try the smallest soldier crabs you can find [pea and smaller]
fill the shank on a #2 long shank hook on a standard rig and you will find blue nose elbow slappers but fewer small ones, a making tide preferred I reckon and little lead.
I,ve often wondered about some of the SP crabs and yabbies also but haven't tried them


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Nic said:


> Thanks guys. I'll stick to the SX-40's. I've caught bigger one's with those. I'm getting too carried away in ths SP phase!
> 
> Hey Nic. I was about to give up on them until I landed heaps of Flatties the other day on the Berkley 3'' minnows. It is worth the effort experimenting on many types of SP's to find what fish like on the day. :wink:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Nic

I'm also experimenting with Gulps here in Noosa. I've been fishing the estuary with bait and lures for years and have always found the tides to be critical to success. My favourite whiting tide is a low tide at dawn. I fish with live beach worms which I catch myself at Sunshine Beach or A-Bay, and use max 3kg gear in knee deep water as the tide starts to flood the yabby beds opposite Munna Point. Note that the current will not start to run in until about 3 hours after low tide on the beach.

I've managed to nail some nice dart in the surf at A-Bay using Gulps, but no other species yet. In a slow troll with Gulp sandworms in the estuary I found that the toadies ate the worm off in about 10 secs flat. Next good whiting tide I am definitely going to try a Gulp on one rod and a live worm on the other. Well, maybe.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Been reading Starlo and bushies book on SP's and even they can't catch whiting on them, try the fresh worms like the others suggested
Cheers Dave


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks all. I'll keep messing around and report back with any hard stats.!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Nic I've had great success with the gulps on whiting......I found that you need very sensitive gear for example braid line and a graphite rod if using gulp as the whiting can eat the lure off the hook with out you knowing it. And as soon as you get a little knock on your line strike. As the chances are its the whiting sucking your lure in. For some reason ive landed most of my whiting with the hook been outside the mouth under there chin :?


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Rik. Which Gulp? The worms or other?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Like you said i use the beach/sand worm in New penny (gulps that is). Hook size 2 and weight was 1/20 TT JH so a small hook and very little weight.
Hope that helps you out a little mate


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Try a single worm version of my Gulp jew rig.

The principal is the same, just make it whiting size. (Rather than using 4 full worms, cut one worm into four pieces and thread two bits through the leader using a big sewing needle. Snell one hook further up and put a worm through it. Put the last bit of worm through the trailing hook.)

Here's a pic again:

Theory: If a whiting sees a long piece of worm with two chunky bits, it will be most interested in sucking in the chunky bit first. I'd attach to a running ball sinker and lightly twitch it every 30 seconds for 2-5 minutes.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Dodge has got the right idea - small soldier crabs!
One method is to superglue the bottom of the hook to the top of the carapace of the crab with the hook facing up.
Big bream are also caught using this method!
Cheers


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have caught bream and flatties with the sandworm on the jighead as they seem more aggressive, but have found the sandworm gets picked at by the whiting when on the jighead.

What has worked for me lately is a longshank number 8 or 10 hook (can't remember which). Just take about a 1/3 rd of the sandworm and thread it on and put a small pea sized sinker about 60 cm above it and drift. Get some small ones but have got some bigger ones too.


----------

